# The End of the Internet ... an article on The Nation



## michaeledward (Feb 3, 2006)

Been thinkin' alot about Telecom mergers recently. Didn't Reagan break up the Ma Bell ... because competition was supposed to be good for us? Seems that most of the Baby Bells have re-united themselves ... and when Ma Bell was broken up, the cellphone networks were almost unheard of .. they too have been morphed up into the new communications mega-companies.

And control of 'The Last Mile' has been bitterly fought for several years now .... and maybe this is why .... 

http://www.thenation.com/doc/20060213/chester

Damn Al Gore for inventing this thing .... and getting us hooked ... He's the Pusher! 

Of course, all the changes will be made before most of us become aware of what is changing infront of us.


----------



## dobermann (Feb 4, 2006)

they are after us!

you dont believe? wait, i'll prove you! see, its.. UAAAAAARRGGHHHH


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 4, 2006)

Yikes, I think I will need a loan to surf the internet in the
future. 

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Makalakumu (Feb 4, 2006)

This Wild West we have now won't last forever.  Forces are mustering, both economically and politically, to put the screws on.


----------



## dobermann (Feb 4, 2006)

stuff like that gets me thinking of the roman empire, rich as heck, then the culture just dies away without no traces.. i wonder why!

well, being MA's, we will be probably better off. i am scared of what the future, the "glass person" in special, will bring to us..


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 4, 2006)

I have been watching the mergerd of the phone compnaies and in my life I have seen two major splits and merger time periods on the phones also as the market moves.

This market is stangant and therefore can fall or rise with new news or expectations. 

If you have one company infrastructure to handle HR/Billing/etcetera then you can save some money versus two. 

Competition is an issue, yet for years there were three car companies (* Not brands *), now there are a lot more. 

As to charging by the action online. 

Hmm, one can pay for certain entertainment sites now. One can pay for game sites now as well. One pays to have access to said internet. 

If it was to cost me, more money to access, the internet, and then more moeny to access this site, not because the owner was making money, but becauase I decided to ping it, then I would not be using it as much. If you cannot afford the high end items they go. Cable/Internet/lawn care services/etcetera. While food and gas or electric are things most people canot get by with out. 

I believe that if people think they can make money on something they will try. Yet, it is like the California Government who wrote legislation years ago, that at least 2% of all vehicles in the state will be zero emissions at the tail pipe.  How many companies actually built an electric vehicle? How many people actually wanted one? It never made 2% of Californai sales. 

Just becuase you build a product or you legislate a product does not mean the population will buy it. They will just find someother way to get ther circus and daily bread.


----------

